
How Is Google's GPay Operating Without Authorisation: Delhi High Court Asks RBI - webmobdev
https://www.livelaw.in/news-updates/googles-gpay-operating-without-authorisation-delhi-hc-rbi-144187
======
webmobdev
> ... posed the query to RBI while hearing a PIL which claimed that GPay was
> acting as a payments system provider in violation of the Payments and
> Settlements Act as it has no valid authorisation from the central bank of
> the country to carry out such functions.

There are many systemic flaws in our country's democratic institutions,
including our judiciary, like judges appointing judges, making it one of the
most powerful judiciary in the democratic world. But then there are also
commendable features, also unique to our judiciary, like "Public Interest
Litigation" (
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_interest_litigation_i...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_interest_litigation_in_India)
) that allow even a common citizen to take on the powerful.

